# Alfine Shifter Compatibility?



## leadphinger (Sep 18, 2007)

What is the leverage ratio required for the Alfine hub to work with other brands of shifters.

Is there any chance an X.O twist shifter might work with one of these hubs? Has anyone tried it? Searched and came up empty. Any help would be very much appreciated!!!


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

Shimano makes an 8spd twist shifter. Last I knew, it was marketed as a Nexus shifter but should work without issue on the Alfine 8 as well.

Good luck!


----------



## leadphinger (Sep 18, 2007)

I've seen the nexus and alfine options, but I really prefer the look and feel of my X.o shifters. I also have a sweet set of 8spd sram twist shifters that I'd love to find a use for. Has anyone tried this? Or at least know the actuation ratio of the alfine shifters...anyone?


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

The Alfine/Nexus requires more cable pull than SRAM (or Shimano).

Some people have said that you can use a travel agent with a Shimano 8-speed shifter, i'm a little sceptical, but it might work with a SRAM 8-speed ESP.

I've modded an old 8-speed ESP twister to pull more cable, and it works OK on a Nexus. I did not do it for looks through. 

My nexus twist shifter imploded (cheap plastic crap), and a replacement was not in stock. So I modded a SRAM 8-speed ESP twist shifter to pull more cable by building up the reel in diameter. Since it was suppose to be temporary, I just trimmed the inside of the reel so you could wrap the cable completely around the spool, and kept going until it built up to pull the required amount of cable (I think it was 4 turns). I also jammed something into the index spring so it would not slide back and forth (the play causes over-shift, which helps a dérailleur chain climb). And it worked, and is still working, well enough that I have not put the replacement Nexus twist shifter back on. You could easily build a proper spacer to go into the ESP reel if you want to do it properly.


----------



## leadphinger (Sep 18, 2007)

NICE!

"Cheap plastic crap" My thoughts exactly and why I'm looking for an alternative...I don't want to upset anyone that thinks the nexus stuff is the bomb, but the exploded diagrams, look, and feel of these shifters do not inspire confidence.

My old 8spd SRAM shifters just found a new lease on life. I suppose I could tear apart a nexus shifter to measure the diameter and get it spot on, then make a piece to replace the internals in my SRAM shifter. Then I'll have a nice bomb proof pair of honest to goodness mountain shifters...and an IGH. Life is good...or about to be.

Pictures to follow.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

"Cheap plastic crap" - OK, maybe that was a bit harsh.

How about - the twister does not like being rotated beyond the end stop? 

It actually shifted well, you just can't be ham-fisted with it. OK, so it was my fault that it broke.... the rubber grip had slipped out of position, and I was trying to re-orient it by twisting it against the end stop...


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I've had the same Nexus grip shift for 2 years and it's still running like a champ. I've taken overseas it twice, I always bring a spare, just in case. Maybe not the best looking but plenty rugged by my experience. Pouring rain, several crashes thousands of paniced 1st gear dumps, it just keeps on ticking. Maybe it's the pyramid I keep it under?


----------



## sealcove (Apr 26, 2004)

BTW, will there be a twister option for the forthcoming Alfine 11-speed hub? I'm enjoying the Nexus twist shifter with my Alfine 8, but am not looking forward to not having one for the new Alfine. Maybe another shifter can be hacked?


----------

